# iBall Andi 3.5 (Upgrade from Android Gingerbread to a version by which BBm will work



## husainkaka (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi Everyone,.
I have a query regarding the BBM messenger. I have a iBall Andi 3.5 which has Android Gingerbread 2.3.6. I am trying to install the blackberry messenger but it states that the phone is not supported. Please mention the operating system to update to and also the steps to upgrade to the specific version so that the blackberry messenger will work.

Thanks & will be waiting for the reply. 

Hussain Kaka


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I have deleted your second thread 1 is all that you require more than 1 can lead to confusion, you need Android 4.0 Ice Cream there are links and video here which you can check out anything you do is at your own risk. https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=h...firefox-a&gws_rd=cr&ei=9NVvUtPHEOKR1AXo9oHoCQ


----------



## husainkaka (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks for the links.will try


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Your welcome


----------

